# Specialized less than stellar handling of my Crash Replacement



## velomark (Apr 24, 2009)

So I have loved Specialized since my 98 S-Works Hartail Mountain bike, but I am a little disappointed in how they handled my crash replacement fork.

I snapped my fork at the crown on my 2008 Tarmac Expert. I ended up having to get an aftermarket Alpha fork and also fork out $325 bucks for the replacement. (excuse the pun)

I also had the option of paying 1800 bucks to upgrade my frame to the S-Works, which I wish I could do, but I work for a start up tech company and the economy is less than stellar, I just can't go into debt again for a product that was supposed to be under warranty. 

I bought Specialized because of the brand strength and the warranty. I think my next ride will be a Cerevelo.

Mark


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

velomark said:


> So I have loved Specialized since my 98 S-Works Hartail Mountain bike, but I am a little disappointed in how they handled my *crash replacement fork*.
> 
> I snapped my fork at the crown on my 2008 Tarmac Expert. I ended up having to get an aftermarket Alpha fork and also fork out $325 bucks for the replacement. (excuse the pun)
> 
> ...


I think you're confusing things, Mark. If you snapped your fork at the crown (due to crash or similar), that is not a warranty issue as you stated. I'm not clear on whether or not Spec offered a fork replacement or a frameset replacement, but I suspect they won't replace just the fork, thus your having to go for the Alpha. I personally don't think their offer to upgrade your frameset to an SL2 for $1,800 is too shabby, but if you don't have the funds, it's not an option. Regardless, I don't think you should hold that against Spec (as you seem to be doing). I would've asked for a price on the Pro frameset.

Regarding going the Cervelo route. I strongly suggest you do some research before doing so, because they have been plagued by more than their share of problems - (Wolf SL fork recalls - link below, CF and finish problems with R3's resulting in warranty claims). Beyond that, if you haven't already done so, test ride the models you're considering, because (excepting the RS) they are not know for comfort.

Here's an excerpt from Cervelo's warranty that you might want to know about:
_Cervélo does not warrant against damage or failure of Cervélo bicycle frames *caused by accident*, misuse, abuse or neglect. _

Wolf fork recall link:
http://www.cervelo.com/WolfSLRecall/


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

If it's a manufacturing defect then it will be warrantied. But it sounds like yours is not......

Just because a company has a good warranty policy doesn't mean they have to give you a new product every time you do something stupid. This is how it is for all companies, including Cervelo. Sometimes they'll be nice and give you discounted product if you break it under non warranty circumstances, as Specialized did with you.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been able to get forks from Speccy for customers in the past. All have come from the warranty department, though, and weren't "new"...but close enough. They were also somewhat cheap In the instances where they did not have a fork, and it wasn't warrantied, there was no "crash replacement"...customer is responsible for purchasing a new fork.

Was your fork sent to Speccy?


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

I think you are confusing things here. Specialized has crash replacemnt policy similar to Trek where they replace frame fork for cost (they replaced my friends 2003 Lemond after crash). In case of Tarmac Expert GoRideBicycles in Redwood City was offering frame and fork for around $700 last year. Also you still need to pay to LBS for assembly on top of that, 
They offered you a much better frame and that is why it was $1800.
I highly recommend establishing a good relationship with local dealer/LBS. they can get you parts at cost or easily warranty the parts. I never had an issue getting warranty service on my tarmac for broken seats, frozen bearings in BB, bad chainring bolts etc.


----------



## velomark (Apr 24, 2009)

I am perhaps mostly disappointed that I cannot afford the new S works frame. 

THe reason I am disappinted that I had to put on an aftermarket fork is that my riding buddy had the same exact issue with trek and they made her a new fork, painted it and sent it to her free of charge. I got 20% from my local bike shop on a new fork. All Specialized frames boast a 10year waranty, my 98 S works has a lifetime warranty. When you pay over 3K for a nike and it breaks the manufacturer should make it right, period. That's what Specialized did 10 years ago. 

The offer on the Pro and the S works was great. I wouldhave taken it if the economy was better. I just think they should havee done something about the fork. 

Especially since they are giving the reason that "they don't mnake that fork anymore" 
Why would you offer a 10 year warranty on something you are going to quit making the very next year?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

velomark said:


> So I have loved Specialized since my 98 S-Works Hartail Mountain bike, but I am a little disappointed in how they handled my crash replacement fork.
> 
> I snapped my fork at the crown on my 2008 Tarmac Expert. I ended up having to get an aftermarket Alpha fork and also fork out $325 bucks for the replacement. (excuse the pun)
> 
> ...



- You sound kind of mis-guided...... You were offered a crash replacement because you crashed. Warranty is something completely different.

Then you go on to say you're lacking cash for the smokin' offer you were given to upgrade BUT you say your next bike will be a Cervelo for BIG $$$$$$$ more??????

Interesting.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am confused?

Warranty is for something that fails and is the fault of the manufacturer. Specialized have a great reputation for taking care of that type of failure. 

You crashed right? Did one of Specialized's employees set you up? Did the company as a whole cause this? Nope, you did. I think their offering to do anything is above the call of duty and is frankly just "good business". I feel you should be happy with that. 

I dont want to start a war but you really dont have any warranty claim anyway. 

Dont threaten them with going to another brand. They will probably let you.


----------



## velomark (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes I buy a new bike about every 2 years. I JUST paid this one off.

I ride with alot of people and they have all had better crash replacement experiences than I have. 

If the fork I bought is not satisfactory, then I will probably put the S works frame on my LBS credit card.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

velomark said:


> Yes I buy a new bike about every 2 years. I JUST paid this one off.
> 
> I ride with alot of people and they have all had better crash replacement experiences than I have.
> 
> If the fork I bought is not satisfactory, then I will probably put the S works frame on my LBS credit card.


I'm really not trying to be critical here Mark, but seriously, you don't have all your facts right.

First off, Specialized offers a _lifetime warranty on framesets_. Not ten year. Keep in mind, I said framesets. Now, I can't speak for your riding partner that had her Trek fork replaced for free, but there warranty is _lifetime on the frame_. *The fork is 5 years*. If you are doubtful of this, go check out there website. Type *warranty* and search their site. You'll see. This doesn't apply to your situation because you (apparently) crashed, but for future reference, I thought you should know.

You mentioned Cervelo previously, then mentioned having to settle on an aftermarket fork. If you are serious about considering that brand and haven't already done so, check the link I provided you and read their recall write up. They also sub'ed out that recall to another company, so in essence those affected by the recall got aftermarket forks. Fortunately for them, they got a better quality fork than Cervelo's OEM (which, BTW is no longer offered).


----------



## velomark (Apr 24, 2009)

The CSC race team switched back to teh Alphq -Q GS 40 last tour de France. 

I just got my bike back today, so we will see how she performs with th enew fork.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

dont go with a trek
- my rear lugs came out of my project one, they replaced them and said i am good to go


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

footballcat said:


> dont go with a trek
> - my rear lugs came out of my project one, they replaced them and said i am good to go


Lets not go bashing Trek's warranty now. You got your frame fixed. If you can't accept that it's fixed then sell it and get something else.

My experience with Trek has been extraordinary. I purchased a used 5900 and it developed headset problems. It had a 1 1/4 lower bearing. They first tried to fix it with a new headset at no cost to me. It didn't work. Then they replaced the fork with a standard 1 1/8 and sleeved the headtube. Again at no cost. I was fully expecting and willing to pay for the fix. The shop was aware that I was not the original owner and also expected that there would be a charge. My next bike probably will not be a Madone but it will not be because of their warranty.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bluechip said:


> *Lets not go bashing Trek's warranty now. *You got your frame fixed. If you can't accept that it's fixed then sell it and get something else.
> 
> My experience with Trek has been extraordinary. I purchased a used 5900 and it developed headset problems. It had a 1 1/4 lower bearing. They first tried to fix it with a new headset at no cost to me. It didn't work. Then they replaced the fork with a standard 1 1/8 and sleeved the headtube. Again at no cost. I was fully expecting and willing to pay for the fix. The shop was aware that I was not the original owner and also expected that there would be a charge. My next bike probably will not be a Madone but it will not be because of their warranty.


Just where is footballcat "bashing Trek's warranty". First, he gives his opinion (which he's entitled to do), then goes on to say Trek fixed his bike and said he's good to go.

No bashing. One opinion (allowed on forum's - is it not?) and a statement of fact. No different than you stating your experiences.

Seems you're a tad defensive re: Trek, yet (ironically) the subject of this thread doesn't bother you at all.


----------



## howitzer11 (Jul 30, 2006)

Holy smokes this is turning into a brand loyalty clash. I think all the poster is trying to say is hey I think they should have helped me out a bit more. As someone was trying to point out here this is all about your LBS. They make or break your case. I crashed a full carbon rig (we will leave the brand out) full user error and it was replaced no questions asked in 3 days.


----------

